# die paint-methode



## matrixII (7. Aug 2003)

hi, 
wollt mal fragen wie man in einer anderen mathode als paint etwas "painten" kann. wollt nämlich so ne progress-bar als intro für ne website machen aber da paint(Graphics g) auch aufgerufen wird wenn das Applet nur von nem anderen fenster überdeckt wurde startet die progress-bar immer von neuem. Kenn mit jemand sagen wie ich das unabhängig von paint() machen kann??
danke schon mal
bye


----------



## Nobody (7. Aug 2003)

jeder klasse die Graphics g kennt, kann glaub damit etwas anfangen
deklaration in der klasse als privat Graphics g. soweit ich weis muss sie private sein nagel mich jetzt aber nicht darauf fest.

zur processbar selbst: längegesamtelänge des balken)/100*(aktProzentsatz)
falls du das noch nicht selbst wusstest


----------



## Campino (14. Jan 2004)

Ich bin mir bei allem was Nodody schreibt nicht ganz sicher was er meint. Also

```
Graphics g=AWTElement.getGraphics();
```
liefert eine neue Graphics Instance g mit der man auf dem AWTElement zeichnen kann. 
Beim AWTElement kann es sich um Applets, Canvas (alle anderen hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert) und so weiter handeln. Graphics g als private zu machen ist wahrscheinlich Sinnvoll aber nicht nötig


----------

